# Judge orders wife out of family home ... how to make it a reality?



## delupt (Dec 1, 2014)

I got word from my lawyer that the judge has decreed on my divorce and has (amazingly) prioritised the wishes of my two teenage sons' over those of my wife:

- STBXW ordered out of family home
- Kids go every other weekend/half-holidays to STBXW (optional)
- I get custody of boys and monthly government child allowance
- STBXW must pay child maintenance (but a ridiculously low 'token' gesture)
- STBXW gets a substantial alimony payment monthly from me (protection money!)

I'm still trying to get more info, but no dates on when she will leave. 

A quick (not-so-quick TBH) back-story: 18 year marriage of total non-connection, two teenage boys 16 & 13. A high-conflict, hostile and provocative woman with volatile temper (big backstory) that we saw very little of due to her afternoon/evening working hours. After a decade of ambivalence, I embarked on a 3-year failed attempt to salvage some relationship ending in our marriage counsellor suggesting we divorce (1 year ago). 

She continually refuses to a quick no-fault divorce with kids and assets split 50/50. The judge calls in the kids for their wishes, they say they cannot live with their mother and want to be with me - the youngest says he may spend weekends & holidays with mother, the oldest refuses any contact with her for the foreseeable given her behaviour toward him.

The STBXW then counters by demanding 100% child custody & me forcibly removed from house (but continuing to pay mortgage & utilities) backed by massive alimony payments. The judge throws out her demands, obliging me to take custody from here on. Oh, and I also have to pay her alimony FFS! While I happily support my children, I see no reason why those same kids must go without because I need to support a fully grown adult! But yeah, men are ATMs, even for career-women who get bored of work and want to do more afternoon yoga.


*Any advice on how to get an uncooperative. (occasionally) highly-aggressive, grudge-laden, gas-lighting, personality disordered partner out of the house? *​

I'm eager not to get the police involved (too early), and will obviously follow my legal counsel, but I can't see any movement happening soon. I'm already planning transplanting christmas for me and the boys to one of those nature park activity centers, she's gonna be unmovable! 

This is just beginning of the end ...


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

You'll probably have no choice but to get police involved I would think.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It's absolutely good to see that there are still a few "common-sense" family court judges still hanging around who considers all of the evidence in the case before them and are not in any way deemed to be "lazy bastards" in hurriedly getting cases out of the way just in order to knock their case dockets down!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Based on what you've posted, you absolutely MUST get the police involved. She is has a volitale temper and refuses to deal with the reality of her relationship with her own children. It sure sounds like the only way she will leave without totally destroying your home, and possibly become physical with you or the boys is under police care. You wouldn't be the first. I knew a couple who had the police come to every weekend drop-off with the kids.

And remember, you have an order that she vacate. The police merely make sure a court order is being carried out, lest she be held in contempt.

So talk to your attorney, but having the police there might be best for you and her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

how to make it a reality? 

That's a question to ask your lawyer.


----------

